# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Τοστιέρα Ronson βλάβη

## panostsioump

Βλάβη: 1 Κατά την διάρκεια λειτουργίας έριξε το ρελε
2 την βάζω ξανά εντός και τον ρίχνει ξανά
3 άλλη ημέρα την βάζω εντός τον ρίχνει ξανά απευθείας
4 άλλαξα την μια από τις δύο αντίστασεις είδα είχε τρυπουλες μικρές σαν τη μύτη καρφιτσας
5 την βάζω εντός τίποτα νεκρή
6 τι κάνω??
Καλή Χρόνια και καλές επισκευές  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

Καλή χρονιά συνονόματε.
Τι σημαίνει



> την βάζω εντός


Τη βάζεις στην πρίζα;

Αν τη βάζεις στην πρίζα και δεν κάνει τίποτα τότε κάτι δεν σύνδεσες. Ή η αντίσταση δεν είναι καλή.

----------


## xsterg

η υπαρχει και αλλη βλαβη ταυτοχρονα. πχ θερμικη ασφαλεια.

----------


## panostsioump

> Καλή χρονιά συνονόματε.
> Τι σημαίνει
> 
> 
> Τη βάζεις στην πρίζα;
> 
> Αν τη βάζεις στην πρίζα και δεν κάνει τίποτα τότε κάτι δεν σύνδεσες. Ή η αντίσταση δεν είναι καλή.


Μπορεί να έχει καεί και η δεύτερη αντίσταση απλά οπτικά δεν φαίνεται κάτι θα την μετρήσω με πολυμετρο και την ασφάλεια

----------


## panostsioump

> Καλή χρονιά συνονόματε.
> Τι σημαίνει
> 
> 
> Τη βάζεις στην πρίζα;
> 
> Αν τη βάζεις στην πρίζα και δεν κάνει τίποτα τότε κάτι δεν σύνδεσες. Ή η αντίσταση δεν είναι καλή.


Εννοώ ότι την ανοίγω :Smile:

----------


## panostsioump

Μπορώ να την μετρήσω με το πολυμετρο όσο είναι συνδεδεμένη η πρέπει να είναι στον αέρα (για την ασφάλεια και την αντίσταση εννοώ) ?

----------


## klik

Εκτος πρίζας οπωσδήποτε.
Την θερμικη ασφαλεια τη μετρας απευθείας. Για την αντισταση ομως
αποσυνδεσε μια της ακρη και μετα μετρα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 4 άλλαξα την μια από τις δύο αντίστασεις είδα είχε τρυπουλες μικρές σαν τη μύτη καρφιτσας


Έχει σημασία να μας πεις με ποια κριτήρια επέλεξες την νέα αντίσταση που έβαλες / κρίνοντας ο ίδιος απλά και μόνο από τις ίδιες διαστάσεις της αντίστασης και την επέλεξες εσύ?
Ή την επέλεξε ο πωλητής .
Πήγες δείγμα παλιάς αντίστασης στον πωλητή ? 
Γιατί ξεχωρίζονται οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και παράλληλα / 110 & 220V.
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=12&m=&l=1
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=12&m=362&l=1
εαν καταλήξεις ότι και οι 2 αντιστάσεις χρειάζονται όντως άλλαγμα , τι αξίας είναι η δική σου τοστιέρα ?

----------


## panostsioump

> Εκτος πρίζας οπωσδήποτε.
> Την θερμικη ασφαλεια τη μετρας απευθείας. Για την αντισταση ομως
> αποσυνδεσε μια της ακρη και μετα μετρα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## panostsioump

Πήγα δείγμα και του είπα τα στοιχεία που αναγράφονται πάνω της.Ναι πήγα και το δείγμα. Η τιμή της είναι 45€.

----------


## panostsioump

> Εκτος πρίζας οπωσδήποτε.
> Την θερμικη ασφαλεια τη μετρας απευθείας. Για την αντισταση ομως
> αποσυνδεσε μια της ακρη και μετα μετρα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## panostsioump

> Έχει σημασία να μας πεις με ποια κριτήρια επέλεξες την νέα αντίσταση που έβαλες / κρίνοντας ο ίδιος απλά και μόνο από τις ίδιες διαστάσεις της αντίστασης και την επέλεξες εσύ?
> Ή την επέλεξε ο πωλητής .
> Πήγες δείγμα παλιάς αντίστασης στον πωλητή ? 
> Γιατί ξεχωρίζονται οι αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και παράλληλα / 110 & 220V.
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=12&m=&l=1
> http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=12&m=362&l=1
> εαν καταλήξεις ότι και οι 2 αντιστάσεις χρειάζονται όντως άλλαγμα , τι αξίας είναι η δική σου τοστιέρα ?


Πήγα τις καμένες αντιστάσεις και μου έδωσε δύο νέες 13€ σύνολο, η θερμική ασφάλεια είναι καλή. Αξία της τοστιέρα 53€. Η Τοστιέρα λειτουργεί σας Ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριοι για τη βοήθεια σας  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

